

Ask HN: Best book or material for a newbie to RDBMSs? - joeclark77

I&#x27;m about to start teaching a course on data warehousing (dimensional modeling) with a textbook that presumes prior knowledge of relational databases and SQL.  I&#x27;ve been using SQL since the 1990s so it&#x27;s hard for me to remember the way new learners approach it.  Can anyone recommend a good, cheap book or other material (online tutorial?) that could get someone up to speed on ER diagrams, SQL, and basic normalization, without lots of chapters on requirements gathering, project management, etc?  I&#x27;m looking for something brief to supplement the course, not to replace the dimensional modeling textbook.
======
tjr
I like this for introductory SQL:

[http://philip.greenspun.com/sql/](http://philip.greenspun.com/sql/)

It was written specific to Oracle (and vintage 1990s Oracle at that), but for
the most part that's not terribly significant.

